# Mike......



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I need you to check your email this morning...I am probably being a pest but I need to tell someone something before 10 am california time...and you will see it in your mail..You can tell I have anxiety problem or what







Thanks


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

10 am California time? Heck thats like falling off a log. I'll check as soon as I finish cruising the morning (Board rounds).MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

You have new mail


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yep...about 100 per day! Will be there as soon as I finish here...which is soon as it is late already and the Product Board reply took up the whole morning!MNL


----------

